# [SOLVED] VirtualBox bridge mode eth1

## Joseph_sys

When I try to start VirtualBox eth1 in Bridge Mode I get:

```
Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-eth1' (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).

One of the kernel modules was not successfully loaded. Make sure that no kernel modules from an older version of VirtualBox exist. Then try to recompile and reload the kernel modules by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).

Result Code: 

NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

Component: 

Console

Interface: 

IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
```

Does anybody knows how to fix it?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Mar 22, 2012 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED,

Solution (run) as root:

# modprobe vboxnetflt

----------

